# DOW Up +800 Last 2 Days, You Lefties Said It's a Trump Market Monday



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 7, 2018)

It is now an official Trump economy, thanks for acknowledging it lefties.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Watch out what you wish for...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2018)

Eight whole hundred after a descent of 2300.  Isn't that special.

The memory is the second thing to go.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Eight whole hundred after a descent of 2300.  Isn't that special.
> 
> The memory is the second thing to go.


What planet are you on? It is currently off just 1,000 off the all time high.  22% increase the past year.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Watch out what you wish for...


Market is not a good indicator of economic health. But you lefties love to use it so as it climbs back up to record highs it's Trumps.

BTW - The increasing GDP and wages are good indicators.  Certified Trumpanomics now.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out what you wish for...
> ...


You just need an adversary, even if it is illusional...


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Eight whole hundred after a descent of 2300.  Isn't that special.
> 
> The memory is the second thing to go.


What is the percentages on that? 
YOU sound "special"


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Watch out what you wish for...


The question is what are you wishing for?  
Nothing good I presume...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Eight whole hundred after a descent of 2300.  Isn't that special.
> ...



Very little considering it started over 26k.

Just made that point in another thread yesterday to somebody else who just jumped off the same Special Bus.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out what you wish for...
> ...


Depends on which department you are asking about...


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Very little considering it started over 26k.
> 
> Just made that point in another thread yesterday to somebody else who just jumped off the same Special Bus


The important number is what was it when Obuttboy left office...?


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Depends on which department you are asking about...


Well you are standing in the stock market crash isle...you tell me....wishing for disaster are ya?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Eight whole hundred after a descent of 2300.  Isn't that special.
> ...



I'm on Terra Firma, where Monday fell by 1175 and last week fell another 1000+.

Or didn't you know that?


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I heard that when people talk about numbers instead of percentages, they dont know what they are talking about. A Wall Street "special bus" if you will. But idk thats just what i heard.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> I'm on Terra Firma, where Monday fell by 1175 and last week fell another 1000+.
> 
> Or didn't you know that?


Maybe you should try a stock market crash dance...


Maybe Warren could assist you...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on Terra Firma, where Monday fell by 1175 and last week fell another 1000+.
> ...



Again, what would be the point?

I'm invested.  I _have to _know this shit.  It has direct impact.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Whelp ---- check out the OP.  Is he quoting points or percentages?

Hm?

He quoted a number, out of context.  I supplied that context.  And I did it using his own terms.  DEAL with it.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Again, what would be the point?
> 
> I'm invested. I _have to _know this shit. It has direct impact


If your investments are not increasing you need a new portfolio manager...fast...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Again, what would be the point?
> ...



They are --- today.  Again, depends on the context.

If context is today and yesterday they be going up.

If context is the last two weeks they been goin' down.

If context is 2018 calendar year they're about where they came in, just slightly up.

If context is the entire term, they's goin' up.

I suspect this is sailing over a few heads already so let's leave it there.  Suffice to say that nobody makes a point about DJIA with a snapshot.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> suspect this is sailing over a few heads already so let's leave it there. Suffice to say that nobody makes a point about DJIA with a snapshot


Oh yeah sure...you are the only one that gets it...LMAO if that were so you wouldn't be whining like a little bitch you would be enjoying your new wealth...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > suspect this is sailing over a few heads already so let's leave it there. Suffice to say that nobody makes a point about DJIA with a snapshot
> ...



Oh I was, until a week ago when it went bye bye.

Now it's creeping back, albeit slowly.  But that's OK, I understand this is how it works.

If you're looking for whiners I suggest you first learn how to read.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Oh I was, until a week ago when it went bye bye.
> 
> Now it's creeping back, albeit slowly. But that's OK, I understand this is how it works.
> 
> If you're looking for whiners I suggest you first learn how to read


You don't know what you are talking about...it had risen above 26000...you just gloss over that point to make your point? dummy...big dummy...you don't deserve a pro America president...you are too stupid or biased to take advantage of it...do you really want Obama back? Really?????


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I was, until a week ago when it went bye bye.
> ...



I haven't brought up "presidents" at all.  As I said learn how to read.

It had risen to 26.6 to be close-to-exact.  And then it fell 2300.  And now it's (maybe) recovering at least part of what it lost.

All of that is reflected in my own investments and I'm sure everybody else's too.

What's your point? 
Or do you even have one?


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> I haven't brought up "presidents" at all. As I said learn how to read


But I did...do you want Obama back? or do you want Hillary to be president? How about Bernie? if any of those bozo's were president your stock value would be in the negative...go ahead give us your choice Obama Hillary Bernie? which is it? You all hate Trump but your choice would have screwed the pooch with the economy....wake up!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't brought up "presidents" at all. As I said learn how to read
> ...



Once AGAIN I didn't bring up "presidents" nor am I juvenile enough to believe the White House controls the stock market.  Those Composition Fallacies are the bullshit I spend my posts _calling out_, not _engaging in_.

Y'all myopics are so narrowminded y'all think nothing happens outside this country.  SMH


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Once AGAIN I didn't bring up "presidents" *nor am I juvenile enough to believe the White House controls the stock market*. Those Composition Fallacies are the bullshit I spend my posts _calling out_, not _engaging in_.


It's about attitude and regulation cutting...when you have a president that cheers on the nation and says we can do it rather than a president that speaks of new normal's and tells the nation and world this is the best we can do you will move the market right along with an expanding economy...
Trump is right...the sky is the limit for American advancement...You will never hear Trump saying this is the best we can do...that alone sets the market in the right direction...to say the White house has no affect on the market is as foolish as it can be...you have Obamaitis...take two aspirin and turn off CNN and you will be fine in a few years...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Once AGAIN I didn't bring up "presidents" *nor am I juvenile enough to believe the White House controls the stock market*. Those Composition Fallacies are the bullshit I spend my posts _calling out_, not _engaging in_.
> ...



Actually you have a point in a way if we call it what sports calls "intangibles".  Rump dickered his way to the White House via a relentless flurry of emotional baiting that enough gullible people lined up to buy.  Just barely enough, but enough.  Now since the stock market runs on emotions and speculations, if he can snowjob enough of them to believe that his tweets don't stink, that's likely going to spike that market.  Which it did.  But it also creates wild mood swings (since that soaring was unrealistic) --- which is what we're in right now.

Your comparison comes down to "volatile" versus "stable".  Meh.  We'll just have to wait and see where the dust settles but the more volatile, the more of a crapshoot it is.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 7, 2018)

Bullshit.

At this point, for whatever reason, the market is in uncharted territory.

But at some point what MIGHT have been attributed to America having a real president for nearly a decade became a headlong rush.

Up too high.
Up too fast.

This is the right time to leave the fools in the market, take the money and run.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Actually you have a point in a way if we call it what sports calls "intangibles". Rump dickered his way to the White House via a relentless flurry of emotional baiting that enough gullible people lined up to buy. Just barely enough, but enough. Now since the stock market runs on emotions and speculations, if he can snowjob enough of them to believe that his tweets don't stink, that's likely going to spike that market. Which it did. But it also creates wild mood swings (since that soaring was unrealistic) --- which is what we're in right now.
> 
> Your comparison comes down to "volatile" versus "stable". Meh. We'll just have to wait and see where the dust settles but the more volatile, the more of a crapshoot it is


Faith in the nation and it's determined people POGO....never listen to anyone that says this is the best we can do that this economy is here to stay...the new normal...That is not what a free nation is about....
You hate Trump...I get that but you have to love the results...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Actually you have a point in a way if we call it what sports calls "intangibles". Rump dickered his way to the White House via a relentless flurry of emotional baiting that enough gullible people lined up to buy. Just barely enough, but enough. Now since the stock market runs on emotions and speculations, if he can snowjob enough of them to believe that his tweets don't stink, that's likely going to spike that market. Which it did. But it also creates wild mood swings (since that soaring was unrealistic) --- which is what we're in right now.
> ...



The fact that you think we actually know the results yet, demonstrates the depth of your naïveté.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> The fact that you think we actually know the results yet, demonstrates the depth of your naïveté


I have two eyes, I can read, I have a good memory, and a well rounded knowledge of economic history...if you are not invested in today's market you are going to be very sorry that you are not...


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that you think we actually know the results yet, demonstrates the depth of your naïveté
> ...



I already am invested, have been for years.  That's why I follow these numbers.

But your post doesn't address mine.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> It is now an official Trump economy, thanks for acknowledging it lefties.



Whelp ----  DJIA gave back that 350 or so it had earlier today and landed back in the red.

You're welcome.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > It is now an official Trump economy, thanks for acknowledging it lefties.
> ...


Oh wow, people buy and sell stocks. 

Film @11


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



And they did just that today, in that order.

Who knew, right?


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I was JS pogo. Chill out.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> I already am invested, have been for years. That's why I follow these numbers.
> 
> But *your post doesn't address mine*.


Oh okay sorry POGO.... all I can say to that is you're right no one has a crystal ball...I'm a small businessman I've been in business since 2004 Right out of the gate my business took off... after Obama took over everything collapsed the phone stopped ringing overnight...we struggled for 8 years and we had to lay off people that had been with me from the beginning...Trump wins!!!! and the phone won't stop ringing...it was Obama's attitude, his economic outlook scared the shit out of people and it did damage...I will never go back to voting for democrats...I can't risk it....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 8, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I already am invested, have been for years. That's why I follow these numbers.
> ...



Sounds like you need a new phone.

Btw "Pogo" is not an acronym.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 8, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



"JS"?  

You were Jon Stewart?  I had no idea.

Johan Santana?  Jerry Seinfeld?

Oh wait, I got it.  


..... You're Jo Stafford.  I knew it.  I can see the resemblance.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 8, 2018)

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


jo safford? Never heard of him. Must have been popular when you were a kid in the 20s?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 8, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...







​C'mon, croon us a toon.  Hook a brutha up.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 8, 2018)

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


LOL you little shit.


----------



## william the wie (Feb 10, 2018)

Basically everyone with at least half a brain is either sitting on the sidelines in some cases like mine holding on to my positions but not adding money to the mix OR they are putting in low ball bids in hopes that there is still some real panic out there.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 17, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Eight whole hundred after a descent of 2300.  Isn't that special.
> ...




What's important is that the market just posted its best weekly gains in five years!

Stocks post their best weekly gains since 2013

The market goes up and down, but after the recent downturn, you would have thought listening to the dopes on the board that we were heading into a new "Trump Depression."  What is important is where the market is after the long term, and since Trump has taken office and people see that Obama is finally gone and a Hillary presidency was averted, market confidence is way, WAY up.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2018)

>> The Dow Jones Industrial Average is racking up such a severe monthly loss that the blue-chip average is on the verge of putting in its worst March since 2001, when it declined 5.87%, according to WSJ Market Data Group. The Dow DJIA, -0.12% is presently on track to shed about 752 points for the month, but at its lows Thursday afternoon, it was tracking a monthly decline of more than 800 points or more than 3%. The slump for equities comes as investors wrestled with import tariffs announced by President Donald Trump's administration on China and jitters around the Federal Reserve's ability to avoid pushing the economy into recession as it normalizes monetary policy from crisis-era levels amid fiscal stimulus that risks overheating an economy that is roughly in its ninth year of expansion. The Dow most recently was off 406 points, or 1.6%, at 24,273. <<​
(Published yesterday afternoon --- the DJIA would eventually finish down over 700 for the day).

It's now a negative year even counting the wild soar of January 1 to 26.  My portfolio is worth less than it was worth at the end of 2017.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 23, 2018)

Worst March inside of the best two quarters ever.....YAWN!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 23, 2018)

Pogo said:


> >> The Dow Jones Industrial Average is racking up such a severe monthly loss that the blue-chip average is on the verge of putting in its worst March since 2001, when it declined 5.87%, according to WSJ Market Data Group. The Dow DJIA, -0.12% is presently on track to shed about 752 points for the month, but at its lows Thursday afternoon, it was tracking a monthly decline of more than 800 points or more than 3%. The slump for equities comes as investors wrestled with import tariffs announced by President Donald Trump's administration on China and jitters around the Federal Reserve's ability to avoid pushing the economy into recession as it normalizes monetary policy from crisis-era levels amid fiscal stimulus that risks overheating an economy that is roughly in its ninth year of expansion. The Dow most recently was off 406 points, or 1.6%, at 24,273. <<​
> (Published yesterday afternoon --- the DJIA ended up down over 700 for the day).
> 
> It's now a negative year even counting the wild soar of January 1 to 26.  My portfolio is worth less than it was worth at the end of 2017.


Up 35% since Hillary was crushed.
Only a fool would turn down such a return on their money.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Worst March inside of the best two quarters ever.....YAWN!



February too.  Don't diss February just because it's only got 28 days.  That's calendarist.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 23, 2018)

Pogo said:


> February too. Don't diss February just because it's only got 28 days. That's calendarist


I actually made a killing in February....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > >> The Dow Jones Industrial Average is racking up such a severe monthly loss that the blue-chip average is on the verge of putting in its worst March since 2001, when it declined 5.87%, according to WSJ Market Data Group. The Dow DJIA, -0.12% is presently on track to shed about 752 points for the month, but at its lows Thursday afternoon, it was tracking a monthly decline of more than 800 points or more than 3%. The slump for equities comes as investors wrestled with import tariffs announced by President Donald Trump's administration on China and jitters around the Federal Reserve's ability to avoid pushing the economy into recession as it normalizes monetary policy from crisis-era levels amid fiscal stimulus that risks overheating an economy that is roughly in its ninth year of expansion. The Dow most recently was off 406 points, or 1.6%, at 24,273. <<​
> ...



  Hey, you're welcome to my negative numbers.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > February too. Don't diss February just because it's only got 28 days. That's calendarist
> ...



Yeah, many of us killed our investments.  It's what you do when the boat springs a leak -- you bail.
Many people are bailing.  Amazing incredible bailouts, many people are saying that.  In fact that's exactly what these plunging numbers mean.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 23, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You're lousy investing is your fault.  Stop listening to Krugman.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 23, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Yeah, many of us killed our investments. It's what you do when the boat springs a leak


You have to know where to put you money....expendable dollars can absorb a higher risk and a larger payoff...


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Somehow it wasn't "lousy" before January 29th.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 23, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Everyone knew a correction was coming.  Except you ignorant few.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Been expecting it for years actually.  But show me the post where I said I "didn't know it was coming" and I'll send you a thousand bucks.

DJIA is ATM under 24k.  Hasn't been that far down since late November 2017, with the single exception of February 8 ---- one day after this thread started.  

Amachers.....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 23, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You're the only one weeping and gnashing your teeth about the market. The rest of us are shrugging.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 23, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Quote this here weeping and gnashing of teeth and I'll put up another G.
In fact I'll do a grand for the weeping and another grand for the gnashing.  Such a deal.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 24, 2018)

DJIA finishes a stormy week at 23533 having lost over three thousand points since January 26. 
Lowest point since November 3, 4 3/4 months ago.

This week's drop was 1360 points.


----------

